# Shaper videos



## Tom O (Jul 27, 2019)

If anyone is interested Steve here has a lot of info on using the shaper and is worth subscribing to.


----------



## CalgaryPT (Jul 28, 2019)

Tom O said:


> If anyone is interested Steve here has a lot of info on using the shaper and is worth subscribing to.


Anyone else hoping the camera would pan to see the rest of his shop?


----------



## Tom O (Jul 29, 2019)

If you subscribe to his channel there is a hell of a lot of good vids!


----------



## Everett (Jul 29, 2019)

I really like Steve, he's just a regular guy coming up with ways of doing things with what he has, and sources old machines to fix up and use.  Really friendly fellow too, he's given me some tips on how to use my shaper once it's running, and even though he's got a good number of subscribers he's always been good to talk to small time guys like me.  I totally agree with Tom O, Steve has some very good material on his channel.


----------

